# Looking for smaller tank suggestions



## mmseng (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey guys, recently I've taken an interest in starting up a cichlid tank. However the only resources I have at the moment is a 19 gallon long. It's got everything set up, good filtration, heating, an extra powerhead for some extra water movement. It's got a sand bottom. I'm not real sure how that's going to work out, it's the only tank I've set up with sand.

Is there any good species or combination of species that would do well in this tank? I know a 19g isn't really enough room to work with for a community tank. So does anyone have any suggestions for maybe a pair, or a school of a smaller species that could do well in this tank?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

What kind of PH does your tank run?? Did you want to do Americans or Africans?

Rams are nice and so are keyholes


----------



## mmseng (Oct 13, 2008)

Tap water here is 8.4 but I can fudge it pretty well and keep it stable anywhere in between 8 and 8.4 with phDown without much trouble.

Don't really care what exactly they are. But if I can't find a good cichlid combo, I might go with something like just a couple angels, or maybe something else entirely like cories, or more loaches. My 75g is mostly loaches.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

With sand and that pH, that tank is perfect for Tanganyikans. You could have a pair of N. Brichardi, Julidochromis ornatus, or N. lelupi or a larger colony of shell dwellers like N. Multifaciatus. Alternately, you could have a pair of some other W. Africans like kribs or Hemichromis cristatus.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

(just typed a whole post and its gone!)  Here we go again.....


You should check out shell dwelling cichlids. There are several types that you could probably get locally or on Aquabid.com. They are Tanganyikan cichlids.

Neolamprologus multifasciatus "Multies" are super cute little shell dwellers that live in colonies. They would breed for you and they don't eat their fry. You could start with 8 of them (a couple males and the rest females) and you'd have a bunch of them soon.  They are cool to watch, like to dig in sand sometimes, and are cool fish to keep. I have mine in a 29g now.

Here is a (bad) pic of my tank:









Mine is pretty boring, but I wanted to focus on the fish. I've got pics of the fish around here somewhere.

Neolamprologus brevis is another cute one. They form pairs and would likely breed for you. You could have several pairs in your tank.

Lamprologus ocellatus are cool shellies that alot of people like for their color. They have a pretty mean temper though, so I'd only suggest a trio (1m/2f) for your tank size to avoid them killing each other. 

Lamprologus stappersii have the same temperament as the occies, but their color is really gorgeous. A trio of them is all I'd do. 

All of these would be best kept in a species tank. Some people will keep them with some tetras or danios, but that may make them more skittish and could eat the fry (of those that the parents don't).

All you would need is some shells.  www.cichlidbreeding.com has some good prices. I got a ton of whale's eye shells from them.


----------



## mmseng (Oct 13, 2008)

Hrmm I just don't know. Having a real tough time deciding on what to put in this tank. Thanks for the suggestions thus far.


----------

